# MMTP(SI) and MMTP



## lone bugler (10 Sep 2009)

I'm thinking of applying to Ottawa med school this year and found out about applying through the CF route. It's been hard to find info on the MMTP program and since I'm a P res med tech, I think the MMTP(SI) applying to me as well, so far all the info i could find is this:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/rec/phys-med/mmtpti-pmemci-eng.asp
http://www.dnd.ca/health-sante/rec/phys-med/mmtp-pmem-eng.asp

I'm doing ok academically, I have some medical research under my belt, some volunteer and employment stuff as well but I realize it's very competitive and I've only been in the CF for a year and had one PER so far... Hopefully I'll be loaded on some courses this fall but so far I haven't done any so far.

Right now I'm just looking for more info on the subject, like would the CF choose a specialty for me? I obviously have to go reg force after entering med school. How Long would the contract be after I finish med school. If the CF pays for all my training I'm sure they'll expect me to do a tour or two, I don't really mind, we need medical staff over there anyways.

thanks in advance for any info, I've looked around the fourms and there's nothing


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2009)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong here, but if you're going MMTP/MOTP, you are to do Family Meidicine initially, then can apply for post grad residencies upon completion of oblig time.  They pay for 5 years of education (unless the regs have changed) - 3 years med school, 2 years residency for MOTP and I believe they go up to 6 for MMTP, as most MOTP applicants have to wait until first year is complete to apply.

To be honest, your best bet is to contact the MO recruiter - check the CFHS website on a DIN computer, I believe it's still Col Russell who's the go to person for that and he can fill you in.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (10 Sep 2009)

Its either Col Russel or Col Kyle who is in charge of MD recruiting.


----------



## lone bugler (12 Sep 2009)

thanks gents 

I've just found everything I need

For anyone that needs info on MMTP and MMTP(SI) or contact info regarding it, here's the link for the details pertaining to 2009:

www.europe.forces.gc.ca/ro-oc/RO-03_e_.pdf

probably should sticky this somewhere...


----------



## figure_11 (4 Oct 2009)

I'm currently a second-year MMTP(SI) student.  Let me know if you have any further questions about the program.


----------



## nmok (31 Jan 2014)

Can someone provide me further info regarding MMTP(SI), I only found the CFAO 9-62 document about it?

Thanks


----------



## CombatDoc (31 Jan 2014)

Col Russel has retired from the CF and works as a civvy doc In Gagetown. Col Kyle is the Army Surgeon and doesn't handle recruiting. Medical Officer recruiting PoC is LCol Annette Snow who works for us part-time as a reservist. 

Everyone accepted to MMTP does a two year Family Medicine residency after med school, which incurs obligatory service. The CF no longer has "seats" at med schools, which means you have to meet the same acceptance standards as any civilian (which is a good thing IMO).


----------



## 320102 (10 Jul 2014)

Hello,

I just completed an engineering degree under the ROTP program, and have just begun my 5 obligatory years of service. 

Do you know if it is possible to apply to the MMTP within these 5 years? Also, I am in the Artillery and have yet to complete phase 3 and 4. I have heard that once you are done phase 4 you have to serve within the trade for 3 years, and only then can you switch trades.

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## CombatDoc (10 Jul 2014)

320102 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just completed an engineering degree under the ROTP program, and have just begun my 5 obligatory years of service.
> 
> ...


You might try 1-800-BPSO.  I suspect you would not be a competitive MMTP applicant without relevant military experience i.e. oblig svc, but am no expert on Terms of Service and oblig service requirements.


----------



## Nudibranch (11 Jul 2014)

320102 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just completed an engineering degree under the ROTP program, and have just begun my 5 obligatory years of service.
> 
> ...



I know that some MOTP's were allowed to apply for specialty residencies within their 4 year oblig period, but that only happens if what's being applied for is highly prioritized for need. 

Now, I believe that there aren't many MMTP's/MOTP's in the pipeline past 1 or 2 yrs from now, so it might well get high priority. You can try looking for LCol Annette Snow on Facebook - she still functions as an unofficial recruiter/POC for people interested in being MO's.


----------

